# Hase und Igel - Einerverfolgung! 18.11.2009 Buß und ettag



## Albi_H (4. November 2009)

_18.11.2009, Buß und Bettag, 11 Uhr, Dresdner Heide (Eingang Saloppe am Wildgehege), 3 Startgeld 
_
Wieder ist eine Radsaison vorüber und wiedereinmal fordert der Hase den Igel zum Wettlauf heraus.Die letzten fünf Jahre zeigten, dass sich die altbekannte Geschichte durch den Einsatz einzelner Teilnehmer von ihrem Original entfernte, denn mal war der Igel schneller und mal gewann der Hase. Um auch in diesem Jahr das Märchen fortzuführen, laden wir euch am Buß und Bettag, den 18.11.2009, in die Heide ein. Je mehr Igel und Hasen sich auf dem MTB-Rundkurs messen werden, desto märchenhafter die gemeinsamen Stunden.

Nebendem unterstützt die Firma Nutcase die Einerverfolgung mit diversem Kopfschmuck, welchen die Finalisten als Preis nach Hause nehmen dürfen. Wenn mehr als 10 Mann mit einem Dirt Bike auf der 150 Meter Runde starten... winkt ebenfalls ein Sonderpreis.  

Termin: 18.11.2009, Buß und Bettag, 11 Uhr
Ort: Dresdner Heide (Eingang Saloppe am Wildgehege)
Startgeld: 3
Für Glühwein und Kuchen ist selbstverständlich gesorgt.

Weitere Informationen unter www.madmission.de


----------



## schkev (16. November 2009)

Ich sehe das ..."unterstützt die Firma Nutcase die Einerverfolgung mit diversem Kopfschmuck".... jetzt so, dass die Fahrer nicht selbst nach originellem Kostüm suchen müssen, richtig?
Bin ja mal gespannt auf die Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albi_H (16. November 2009)

Individueller Kopfschmuck ist immer gern gesehen!!

Das Wetter soll zumindest mitpsielen...


----------



## Tüte (16. November 2009)

Die Strecke wird die selbe, wie die letzten Jahre sein: mörderisch lange 150m mit 1500Hcm pro Runde. Oder, Albi?


----------



## Albi_H (16. November 2009)

Ja es ist die gleiche Strecke...es gibt jedoch einen kleinen Sprung...für die mit einem zu kleinem Rad, gibt es sogar einen etwas größeren Sprung.

Laub wurde heute auch weggefegt.....


----------



## schkev (18. November 2009)

Geile Veranstaltung, Top Stimmung!!!

Nächstes Jahr wird mit Spezialaufbau gefahrn...
Die Kette muss weg!!! 

Streckenlänge und Höhencm sind beeindruckend!!


----------



## Peter_1 (14. Juli 2010)

Da Nucase die Challenge so schön mit Sachpreisen sponsort habe ich mir die Helme mal im Detail angesehen. Sowohl preislich als auch technisch. Fündig geworden bin ich bei www.durst-helme.de, die scheinbar nur diese Helme im Programm haben und vor allem ein paar nette Bilddetails haben auf denen man auch mal näheres sehen kann.
Eben keine Agenturbilder 
Tüv und GS zulassung scheinen die Helme ja zu haben aber sind sie auch wirklich tauglich für ernsthaftes Cross Country? 
Die Schnalle zum Schließen ist eine normale Helmschnalle, die Gurte sehen etwas dünn aus?!
Die Helme sind zwar wirklich hübsch anzusehen aber mir persönlich ist ein vorne geschlossener Helm sicherer!
Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrung mit diesen Helmen? Wo sind die Gewinner der Challenge die ja jetzt mit den Nutcase-Helmen durch die Gegend fahren sollten?

Gruss,
Peter


----------



## schkev (14. Juli 2010)

Die wirst du im Sommer mit diesen Kopfheizungen wohl eher nicht sehen.


----------



## Peter_1 (14. Juli 2010)

Schade  ich hätte die Schwitzemännchen und Frauen gerne mal zu Ihrer Meinung befragt!
Gruss und kühlen Abend,

Peter


----------



## schkev (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi.
Mal ne Frage, gibts dieses Jahr schon nen Termin für die Hasenjagd?
Danke


----------



## GEORGEDD (8. Oktober 2010)

Meines erachten findet es (wie immer) am Buß&Bettag statt.

Gruß GB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albi_H (4. November 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
Auch in dieses mal findet wieder die Hase und Igel Einerverfolgung statt!

Ort, Zeit, Modus alles beim alten....

Für alle die dieses traditionsreiche Event noch nicht kennen....Eine kleine Einweisung...

Alle Kämpfer sollten sich den Buß- und Bettag den 17.11.2010 freihalten, um auf einer 150 Meter MTB-Runde ihre Aggressivität in die Pedale pressen zu können. In den 150 Metern ist alles dabei, was das Mountainbike Herz begehrt. Sprünge, Anlieger und Zuschauer, die die Biker um die Kurven peitschen. Entsprechender Kopfschmuck verwandelt die Starter in Hase bzw. Igel, und dann geht die Jagd los. Der Modus ist ziemlich einfach: ein Hase und ein Igel fahren auf einer 150 Meter Runde. Es wird versetzt gestartet. Gewinner ist derjenige, der nach 90 Sekunden den anderen eingeholt bzw. mehr Weg zurückgelegt hat.

Jagd-Revier: Eingang Heide, genau gegenüber vom Schloss Albrechtsberg oder Saloppe Startschuss: 17.11.2010 Buß- und Bettag 11.00 Uhr
Jagdgeld: 3,- Euro
Modus: Einerverfolgung auf geländefähigem Untersatz

gleiches auch unter http://www.madmission.de


----------



## Albi_H (4. November 2010)

Nutcase Helme gibt es dieses Jahr auch wieder...


----------



## schkev (4. November 2010)

Falls jmd aus westlicher Richtung anreist (A4/A14) würde ich gern ne Fahrgemeinschaft ab Döbeln bzw. Nossen machen. Fand es sehr schön letztes Jahr und würde trotz fast leerer Kasse gern teilnehmen 
Bitte melden!
Danke


----------



## Albi_H (18. November 2010)

Trotz Regen  war es eine fröhliche und gelungene Veranstaltung. Ein paar Eindrücke findet ihr hier:

Bilder von Robert Gebler


----------



## Albi_H (19. November 2010)

Ein kleiner Bericht vom Event:

http://www.madmission.de/team-blog/


----------



## mw.dd (19. November 2010)

Albi_H schrieb:


> ...



Oh man, wer hat Euch dieses/n coole Plakat/Flyer gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (13. November 2011)




----------

